# Paar Infos zu meinem Teich



## Mattn (1. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Garten umgestaltet, eine Mauer hochgezogen und einen Teich integriert. Ich weiß je größer umso besser, aber mehr war nicht wirklich drin...bzw hätte den Geldbeutel gesprengt.
Ich denke ich habe das Beste draus gemacht.
Mein Problem nun war, dass die Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone den Winter nicht überlebt haben...80% kamen gar nicht mehr. 20% nur seeeehr qualvoll.
Ich habe nun alles neu bepflanzt.

1.Habe was gehört, dass die Pflanzen evtl zu "tief" standen? Habe sie nun im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr minimal angehoben und den max Wasserspiegel um 2cm gesenkt.

2. Kann ich Pflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt und Nadelsimse aus dem Topf rausholen und einfach in der Mitte teilen? einfach damit man eine größere Fläche bepflanzen kann (hoffe darauf dass sich größer werden)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


Martin


----------



## Skadi (1. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Martin,
wir haben zwar auch noch nicht so lange einen Teich, aber ich will mal meinen Senf  dazu abgeben.
Also, das die Pflanzen zu "tief" standen, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich ... die Pflanzempfehlungen auf den Schildern sind doch immer recht großzügig angegeben ... -15 bis -25 ...
Indem du deine Pflanzen im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr leicht angehoben hast und den Wasserspiegel gesenkt hast ... ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich was bringt, wie gesagt, der Spielraum ist meist recht groß.
Warum sie nun den Winter nicht überlebt haben ... , keine Ahnung.
Zu deiner Frage mit dem teilen, würde ich sagen: ja!

Grüße, Skadi


----------



## Skadi (1. Aug. 2017)

In was von Substrat hast du die Pflanzen denn gepflanzt ... vllt. hängt das damit zusammen?


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Martin.
Ich glaub du solltest deine Zettel nochmals richtig lesen.
Pflanzen wie Wasserfedern sind was für unter der Wasseroberfläche, aus welcher sie später heraus wachsen. Auf dem Zettel steht zB. Bis 80 cm tief 
__ Froschlöffel gehört nach deinem Zettel in 30 cm tiefe. Usw.
Mit der Pflanztiefe ist gemeint die Oberfläche vom Substrat


----------



## Skadi (1. Aug. 2017)

Google sagt:
Die __ Papageienfeder im Gartenteich ......steht der Wurzelballen tief genug und friert im Winter nicht ein, ist die Papageienfeder im Gartenteich winterhart.
... und auf dem Pflanzenetiket steht ja auch Tiefe -80 cm ... heißt bis 80 cm tief unter Wasser.


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2017)

Ja aber eben auch unter Wasser und nicht über


----------



## Mattn (1. Aug. 2017)

oh so schnell tolle Antworten. danke schonmal.

so:
@Skadi = Ich hatte letztes Jahr einfach nur die Sumpfplanzen in die Sumpfzone gesetzt und mit Kieselsteinen befestigt.
Dieses Jahr habe ich nun extra noch Teicherde dazu gemacht und die ganze Sumpfzone damit befüllt. Oben drauf dann wieder Steinchen.

@Trol = was sind denn Wasserfedern? Kann das bei mir nicht lesen.

@die anderen...mist dann muss ich 1. umpflanzen und 2. was anderes teils für die Sumpfzone holen.
Was schlagt ihr da so vor?

Also:
__ Molchschwanz Höhe 60-100cm, Tiefe 0,5cm----wäre dort ok
__ Tausendblatt Höhe 0,5cm, Tiefe 80cm----.also ab unter Wasser damit...
Schmalbl. __ Wollgras Höhe 30-50cm, Tiefe 0,5 ----wäre dort ok
Nadelsimse Höhe 10cm, Tiefe 50cm----also ab unter Wasser damit nur warum sieht das auf dem Foto aus, als wenn es über Wasser wächst?
Pagageinfeder wie Tausenblatt ab ins Wasser...
__ Froschlöffel Höhe 60cm, Tiefe 30cm...also ab ins Wasser?
__ Hechtkraut Höhe 60-70cm, Tiefe 15-40cm....also ab ins Wasser?

Verdammt wenn ich das nun richtig sehe muss fast alles tiefer ins Wasser. Sprich die Beratung in der Baumschule war fürn Ar....
Womit bekomme ich dann die Sumpfzone voll?


----------



## pema (1. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Mattn,
Die Pflanzen sollten ohne Plastiktöpfe gesetzt werden. Man kann sie auch gut teilen und einpflanzen...allerdings - wie schon geschrieben - auf der richtigen Höhe.
Bis auf Nadelsimse, __ Iris, __ Wollgras und __ Molchschwanz (der allerdings hierzulande nicht winterhart ist), müssen alle anderen Pflanzen um einiges tiefer gesetzt werden.
Das __ Hechtkraut z.b. übersteht auf dieser Höhe keinen Winter - es sollte mind. 30cm tief  (d.h. 30cm tief unter Wasser) eingesetzt werden. Sämtliche anderen Pflanzen stehen auch über und nicht - wie eigentlich benötigt - unter Wasser....also ganz doof.
Die Sumpfzone bekommst du mit entsprechenden Sumpfpflanzen voll...davon gibt es eine ganze Menge - schau mal hier im Lexikon.
Aber bitte: alle aus diesen Plastiktöpfchen rausholen - die sind doch nur für den Verkauf gedacht.
petra


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2017)

Mattn schrieb:


> Wasserfedern


=


Mattn schrieb:


> Pagageinfeder


Sorry die heißen hier auch manchmal so


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2017)

Mattn schrieb:


> ( ... )
> 
> Womit bekomme ich dann die Sumpfzone voll?



Gelbe Sumpfiris, Simsen, Carex ... Kannst alles hier nachlesen

LG
Helmut


----------



## Mattn (2. Aug. 2017)

ok danke. werde morgen wohl umplanzen.
gibt es gute Bezugsquellen, wo das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt?
Hätte hier sonst nur Baumarkt und Baumschule zum einkaufen...evtl online was möglich?


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2017)

Servus

Ich kaufe überall und habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie Preise verglichen. Was gefällt wird gekauft, egal ob Baumarkt, Wasserpflanzengärtnerei oder Online.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Skadi (2. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe heute im Hagebaumarkt einen Schnapper gemacht. Da gab es 4 Teichpflanzen zusammen als "Starterset" für 3,99 €, anstatt 8,99 €. Leider waren die einzelnen Pflanzen nicht namentlich aufgeführt, aber dank dem Forum hier, haben alle Pflanzen jetzt einen Namen  ... wie sich herausgestellt hat, alle für die Sumpfzone.

Grüße, Skadi


----------



## Mattn (3. Aug. 2017)

So ihr Lieben,
ich habe jetzt nochmal alle Beiträge gelesen und als zusammenfassung mir rausgeschrieben.
Aus den Töpfen habe ich eh alles raus...Allerdingskann ich in dem Becken auf dem Boden nur schwer ohne Töpfe arbeiten...oder ich müsste die Zwischenebene mit Steinen auslegen, so dass da die Erde auch bleibt. Das bekomme ich schon hin.

Was ich mich frage...
-Nadelsimse. Da steht 50cm tief. Und auf Internetbildern ist das überall auf dem Boden...Aber warum sagt ihr die kann in der Sumpfzone so bleiben wie sie ist?
- was nehme ich, um die Pflanzen unter Wasser einzupflanzen? Bestimmte Bezeichnung? Nicht dass die an die Wasseroberfläche hoch geht, wenn ich dein Teich flute :-D


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2017)

Nadelsimse wächst auch an einem leichten Wasserüberstand, wie halt eine Sumpfzone die mal geflutet wird. Muß also nicht getaucht sein. Wo sie sich wohler fühlt siehst du an der Ausbreitungsrichtung. Entweder sie geht Richtung tiefes Wasser oder .... Im Lexikon gibt es auch einen Eintrag ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Mattn (4. Aug. 2017)

Nochmal kurz...
was nehm ich am besten für auf den Boden im Teich? Lese was von Tongranulat? (das schwimmt doch???) und von kalkfreiem Kies!? (hat das der Baumarkt?)

Also nix Erde oder so?


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade vergeblich nach Größe und eventuellem Besatz deines Teiches im deinem Profil gesucht.
In meinen Kleinteichen besteht der Bodengrund aus einer Mischung aus Lehm und ein -zwei Schaufeln normaler Gartenerde. Allerdings nur höchstens zwei bis drei Zentimeter hoch. Für größere Pflanzen - wie z.B. das __ Hechtkraut kannst du einen Teichkorb nehmen oder - so wie ich es tue - die Pflanze mit einem Stein beschweren und versenken. Sie wurzeln erstaunlich schnell und gut auch in Substrat mit sehr geringer Höhe an.
Grundsätzlich setze ich alle Unterwasserpflanzen jetzt nur noch so ein...ich mag den ganzen Plastikmüll im Teich nicht mehr. 

Das ist allerdings meine persönliche Art der Teichbepflanzung. Andere empfehlen eine Mischung aus Lehm und Sand als Substrat.
petra


----------



## Mattn (4. Aug. 2017)

Hab mal mein Profil aktualisiert... ist halt nicht der größte Teich :-( ging nur bedingt mehr...
danke schonmal für deine Meinung. Mit Gartenerde soll man ja wohl aufpassen...sonst bekommt man sehr schnell Algen ohne Ende


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
du meinst wahrscheinlich gedüngte Teicherde (oder was so als Teicherde verkauft wird). Ich rede von dem ganz normalen, unbehandelten Mutterboden (der ja erfreulicherweise bei einem Teichbau zu Hauf anfällt).
Aber wie ich schon schrieb: da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Lehm-Sand-Gemisch ist die Alternative, um Pflanzen eine gute Verwurzelungsmöglichkeit zu bieten.
Ich präferiere die Zugabe von Mutterboden (wir reden hier von einem Verhältnis Lehm zu Mutterboden von ~ 3 : 1), um den neu eingesetzten Pflanzen optimale Wuchsbedingungen zu bieten. Je mehr Pflanzen... desto weniger Algen.
Und so ist mein Problem in meinen Teichen eher ein Zuviel an Pflanzen als ein Zuviel an Algen.
petra


----------



## Mattn (4. Aug. 2017)

hi danke. dann werde ich das wohl auch so angehen.
was hast du denn für Kleinteiche? hast du Fotos davon? Also auch sowas wie ich (siehe oben)?


----------



## pema (4. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Mattn,
extra für dich jetzt gerade noch mal fotografiert:
Z.B. eine ungef. 800l - 1000L Fertigteichschale. Dieses Frühjahr neu angelegt. Das Volumen habe ich durch die Anlage einer Flachwasserzone und einer 30cm tiefen Pflanzzone ziemlich verringert...aber da ich keine Fische darin halte, ist mir das Volumen eigentlich egal. Nach Schwebealgenalarm und einer Fadenalgeninvasion ist das Wasser jetzt klar und die Pflanzen legen so richtig los (...wahrscheinlich wieder mal zu viele Pflanzen).

       
Dann habe ich auch noch ein 400L Becken. Man sieht eigentlich nur noch Pflanzen
  .
Außerdem ein 200L Becken und meinen 'großen Teich'...ungef. 6000L. Bei allen z.Zt.- keine Algen...viele Pflanzen.
Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass ich auch jedes Jahr Algen in meinen Teichen hätte. Gerade zu Beginn der Vegetationsperiode, wenn die Pflanzen noch nicht richtig losgelegt haben, erfreue ich mich an einem regen Algenwachstum...aber die Zeit bringt es.
petra


----------



## Skadi (4. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Teichbauer hat mir empfohlen, eine Handvoll Gartenerde mit ins Pflanzloch zu geben,  als "Starthilfe"  für die Pflanzen. 

LG, Skadi


----------



## Mattn (6. Aug. 2017)

Also ich habe aktuell eh ein großes Erdloch bei mir im Garten...recht Lehmig.
wollte mal testen und habe sie in einen Eimer gemacht mit Wasser...nicht das die hälfte nachher oben schwimmt.
Wollte die Erde mit Kies und Sand mischen für den Teich.
Die Erde setzte sich zwar schön im Eimer ab, aber das wasser bleibt selbst nach 24std bräunlich...
Somit ungeeignet? Oder klärt sich das im Teich wieder.


----------



## Mattn (13. Aug. 2017)

Hallo
ich habe heute quasi meinen ganzen Teich neu gemacht. fast alle Pflanzen raus und an der richtigen Stelle/Wassertiefe eingepflanzt.

Auch sind ja vor 3 Tagen noch richtige Sumpfpflanzen gekommen...die durften nun auch rein.

Nun habe ich aber 3 Pflanzen (vom Vorjahr) noch nicht im Lexikon gefunden und kann somit nicht sagen, ob sie in der Sumpfzone 0-5cm Wassertiefe richtig stehen.

Vielleicht erkennt ihr sie auf den Bildern?
bei dem 3. Bild geht es um die leicht rötlich/bräunliche Pflanze


----------



## ina1912 (13. Aug. 2017)

sieht gut aus, da wo sie sind. Kann sie zwar nicht alle erkennen, aber es scheinen mir keine Pflanzen für tiefere Zonen zu sein. das erste erkenne ich gar nicht, könnte durchaus der neuaustrieb einer __ wasserminze sein. das zweite ein panaschierter __ Wasserfenchel, und das dritte wahrscheinlich ein __ blutweiderich. hat jemand noch andere Ideen? 

lg Ina


----------



## Mattn (13. Aug. 2017)

hier mal noch von Pflanze 2 und 3 nähere Aufnahmen...von der 1. kann ich nix besseres machen ;-) die sieht einfach so kaputt aus.


----------



## Skadi (14. Aug. 2017)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

bei der ersten Pflanze würde ich auf __ Pfennigkraut (Lysimachia nummularia) tippen. Habe ich mir extra gekauft, um "unschöne" Stellen zu kaschieren. Ist für die Sumpfzone und wächst sich bestimmt wieder zurecht.

LG und schöne Woche.


----------



## Mattn (14. Aug. 2017)

__ Pfennigkraut sieht gut aus. könnte passen. Aber warum ist es so gelb? Sieht aus wie wenn ihm Nährstoffe fehlen :-( Und gewachsen ist es nicht wirklich seit Frühling


----------



## Skadi (14. Aug. 2017)

Ich habe mal Fotos von meinem __ Pfennigkraut gemacht. An Land, also in normalen Blumentöpfen, hatte ich es schon immer. Friert im Winter bei mir meistens weg, treibt im Frühjahr aber immer wieder aus. Aus den Töpfen habe ich mir jetzt einzelnde Ranken für den Teich stibitzt und ich finde, dafür, das es erst ca. 5 Wochen im Teich ist, hat es sich gut entwickelt.

     .... an Land ...

        .... im Teich


----------



## Mattn (15. Aug. 2017)

ja ich glaube bei dem __ Pfennigkraut stimme ich dir zu ;-)
Aber Pflanze 2 und 3 (Beitrag 26) ist noch ungeklärt ;-)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Aug. 2017)

Hi Mattn

2. Oenanthe xyz (__ Wasserfenchel) 

und 

3. Mimulus ringens (__ blaue Gauklerblume)

MfG Frank


----------



## Mattn (15. Aug. 2017)

dankeschön hört sich gut an!


----------



## Mattn (20. Aug. 2017)

Ich habe ja alle Pflanzen dort hin gepflanzt wo sie hin sollen...
__ Froschlöffel zb 30cm tief in den Teich. 
Nun hab ich aber das Gefühl, dass  die grünen Blätter langsam kaputt gehen!? Waren sie zu lange komplett an der Luft? Kann das sein?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2017)

HI,

Foschlöffel ziehen schon im Spätsommer/Frühherbst ein und gehen in die Winterruhe.

MfG Frank


----------



## Mattn (27. Aug. 2017)

Weitere Auffälligkeit ;-)
Meine __ Wasserfeder/Papageinfeder...habe sie ja jetzt IN den Teich gepflanzt. Dort wächst sie auch wie Unkraut. Doch was sehe ich? Alles was UNTER Wasser ist verändert sich unschön. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## BumbleBee (27. Aug. 2017)

Hi "Mattn", 

bei mir sieht´s genau so aus, alle unterwasser-verbliebenen Teile der Pflanze sind etwas glasiger und nicht so schön grün. Ist normal. Sobald die Pflanze dichter wird, haste den überwiegenden Teil über Wasser als fluffig-filigrane Federwiese


----------



## Mattn (27. Aug. 2017)

würd mich mal über ein Bild von deinem Teich freuen ;-)
danke für die Antwort. Dachte schon es fehlt der Pflanze etwas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2017)

Hi Martin,

das ist normal. Das submerse Laub von Myriophyllum aquatica/brasilensis ist viel feiner aufgebaut, durch Aufwuchs eher bräunlich und wird später, wenn die Triebe an der Oberfläche schwimmen (fluten) und das "grobe, harte" Überwasserlaub ausbilden nach und nach abgeworfen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Aug. 2017)

__ Molchschwanz Höhe 60-100cm, Tiefe 0,5cm----wäre dort ok Sehe ich auch so
__ Tausendblatt Höhe 0,5cm, Tiefe 80cm----.also ab unter Wasser damit...Stimmt. geht bei mir bis 1,6 m unter Wasser.
Schmalbl. __ Wollgras Höhe 30-50cm, Tiefe 0,5 ----wäre dort ok Sehe ich auch so
Nadelsimse Höhe 10cm, Tiefe 50cm----also ab unter Wasser damit nur warum sieht das auf dem Foto aus, als wenn es über Wasser wächst? Auf keinen Fall. Wachst bei mir maximal bis -10 cm. Am besten wenn nur so -2 cm. Topf kannst du teilen.
Pagageinfeder wie Tausenblatt ab ins Wasser... Stimmt
__ Froschlöffel Höhe 60cm, Tiefe 30cm...also ab ins Wasser? Kann bis 30 cm wenn schon größer und die Blätter aus dem Wasser schaun, besser auch Oberflächlichgleich oder wenige cm. 
__ Hechtkraut Höhe 60-70cm, Tiefe 15-40cm....also ab ins Wasser? Bei mir steht es auf 40 cm ....sind aber große Pflanzen. Kleine Pflanzen würde ich erst zum Winter tiefer stellen (-40cm), damit das Rizom nicht einfriert.


----------



## Mattn (27. Aug. 2017)

auch dir Totto nochmal danke!
dann bin ich mal gespannt wie der Teich den Winter übersteht und was nächstes Frühjahr wächst und was kaputt geht ;-)
Bin guter Dinge


----------



## Mattn (16. Sep. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe meinen Teich hier ja schon vorgestellt.
Was sagt ihr...wie lange den Filter anlassen?
Man soll ja das Wasser nicht unnötig runterkühlen oder?
Falls ich ihn ab Temperatur X ausmachen soll...trotzdem für Luftzufuhr sorgen per Membranpumpe?
(ja ich weiß das Bild ist alt und die Pflanzen dort nicht korrekt gepflanzt ;-) das wurde behoben)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2017)

HI Martin,

wie lange den Filter laufen lassen kommt eigentlich nur drauf an wie lange Fische gefüttert werden. Bei Pflanzenteichen kann man ihn die Tage abschalten (heute früh auf der A45 hat der "Paß" Kalteiche seinem  Namen alle Ehre gemacht, waren um 7.00 nur noch 3 Grad)


----------



## Mattn (23. Nov. 2017)

Der Winter naht....in wie fern muss ich die Pflanzen zurück schneiden? Egal ob an Land oder im Wasser:

vorhanden sind unter anderem:
__ Molchschwanz
__ Tausendblatt
Papageinfeder
__ Froschlöffel
__ Hechtkraut
Nadelsimse
schmalbl. __ Wollgras


oder einfach alles so lassen und im Frühjahr etwas zurückschneiden falls etwas zu groß ist?
Dachte halt, wenn die Eisdecke kommt usw sollte ja so wenig wie möglich Pflanzen (die evtl kaputt gehen) im Wasser sein, damit sie Faulgase bilden


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Nov. 2017)

Hi martin,

was braun ist kannste abschneiden/abzupfen

Nadelsimse, __ Wollgras und den Schachtelhalm aber nicht zurückschneiden da sie zum Teil wintergrün bleiben

PS: wenn das __ Hechtkraut noch an der selben Stelle sitzt wie oben auf dem Foto mußte es rausnehmen und kalt, aber frostfrei überwintern. Diese Pflanze ist in Klimazone 6-7 nur dann winterhart wenn sie mit min. 20cm tief im Wasser sitzt (die Rhizome dieser subtropischen Art vertragen nämlich keinen Frost und sind danach matsch - Selbstaussaaten meiner Hechtkräuter am Uferrand in nur wenigen cm Tiefe sind den letzten Winter selbst in meinem Teich bei 2 Monaten mit ca. 15cm Eisdicke erfroren)

MfG Frank


----------



## Mattn (23. Nov. 2017)

Hi
danke für die Antwort.
nein das __ Hechtkraut steht nicht mehr links oben in der Sumpfzone sondern rechts in 20cm tiefe.


----------

